# PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Februar 2019)

*PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

						Erstmals gibt es für das reine Digital-Abo von PC Games Hardware auch Spieleprämien. Auf Wunsch vieler Leser erhalten Sie beim Abschluss eines 2-Jahres-Abos für 79,98 Euro nun einen digitale Spieleprämie. Im Moment sind unter anderem das Anno 1800, The Division 2, Far Cry: New Dawn, Dirt Rally 2.0 oder Mortal Kombat 11.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Coole Sache.


----------



## Eragoss (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Freut mich das mein letzter Kommentar zur Umsetzung mit beigetragen hat 

Hab das Abo bestellt, Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



Eragoss schrieb:


> Freut mich das mein letzter Kommentar zur Umsetzung mit beigetragen hat
> 
> Hab das Abo bestellt, Danke!



Eine Hand wäscht die andere


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Eine Hand wäscht die andere



Und zwei das ganze Gesicht.


----------



## Ray2015 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Wow, also mit Anno 1800 würde ich mir das zwei Jahres Abo holen. Geiles Angebot


----------



## Tumbler (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Laut Computec Shop gilt das Angebot nur für Deutschland. Weshalb? Beziehungsweise: Sind die Spiele-Keys ausserhalb Deutschlands nicht verwendbar oder könnte man sich ganz frech als Deutschen ausgeben?


----------



## Effe (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Wann und wie bekommt man den Spielekey?


----------



## Bongripper666 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Ich lese jetzt seit 30 Jahren Technikmagazine, aber Beilagen jedwelcher Art haben mich noch nie zum Abschluss eines Abos motivieren können. Spiele schon gar nicht. Mir reicht die Basisversion.


----------



## Eragoss (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Das Abo wird dann mit Erscheinungstermin der nächsten Ausgabe aktiviert? Den Key bekommt man dann auch? bzw. mit der ersten Lastschriftabbuchung?


----------



## jostfun (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Moin,
wenn ich auf Gamesplanet schaue, bekomme ich beispielsweise 10 % Rabatt auf Anno 1800 angezeigt. Ist das so korrekt?? Wenns nur den Rabatt
gibt, kann ich ja auch warten bis es etwas günstiger geworden ist...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



Tumbler schrieb:


> Laut Computec Shop gilt das Angebot nur für Deutschland. Weshalb? Beziehungsweise: Sind die Spiele-Keys ausserhalb Deutschlands nicht verwendbar oder könnte man sich ganz frech als Deutschen ausgeben?



Wir bieten das 2-Jahres-Abo in den Ländern an, wo es rechtlich möglich ist. Österreich gehört leider nicht dazu, sagt mein Kollege.



Effe schrieb:


> Wann und wie bekommt man den Spielekey?



Sobald das Abo bezahlt ist, gehen in der Regel 1 pro Woche die Keys an die Abonnenten per Post raus.



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich lese jetzt seit 30 Jahren Technikmagazine, aber Beilagen jedwelcher Art haben mich noch nie zum Abschluss eines Abos motivieren können. Spiele schon gar nicht. Mir reicht die Basisversion.



Das ist auch völlig okay und ich freue mich über jeden Leser. 



Eragoss schrieb:


> Das Abo wird dann mit Erscheinungstermin der nächsten Ausgabe aktiviert? Den Key bekommt man dann auch? bzw. mit der ersten Lastschriftabbuchung?



Genau, grundsätzlich beginnt das Abo zum nächstmöglichen Erscheinungstermin der kommende Ausgabe. Wenn das Abo bezahlt ist, kommt dann auch der Key per Post.



jostfun schrieb:


> Moin,
> wenn ich auf Gamesplanet schaue, bekomme ich beispielsweise 10 % Rabatt auf Anno 1800 angezeigt. Ist das so korrekt?? Wenns nur den Rabatt
> gibt, kann ich ja auch warten bis es etwas günstiger geworden ist...



Die Prozente bitte ignorieren, man bekommt natürlich das ganze Spiel.


----------



## Effe (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sobald das Abo bezahlt ist, gehen in der Regel 1 pro Woche die Keys an die Abonnenten per Post raus.


Per Post? Wie archaisch. Danke.


> Genau, grundsätzlich beginnt das Abo zum nächstmöglichen Erscheinungstermin der kommende Ausgabe. Wenn das Abo bezahlt ist, kommt dann auch der Key per Post.


Ich habe bereits Zugriff auf Ausgabe 3 / 2019 (Digitalabo)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



Effe schrieb:


> Per Post? Wie archaisch. Danke.
> 
> Ich habe bereits Zugriff auf Ausgabe 3 / 2019 (Digitalabo)



Nun, so einen teuren Spielekey will man nicht an irgendwelche Wegwerf-Mailadressen schicken. 

Ja, es ist wohl so, dass man direkt Zugriff auf die aktuelle Ausgabe bekommt, damit der Leser gleich was zu tun hat. Das Archiv siehst Du aber nicht, oder? Frage für einen Freund.


----------



## Effe (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Nein, das Archiv ist noch nicht verfügbar. Grüße!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



Effe schrieb:


> Nein, das Archiv ist noch nicht verfügbar. Grüße!



So soll der Prozess in der Theorie sein. Praxis ist manchmal anders


----------



## Eragoss (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So soll der Prozess in der Theorie sein. Praxis ist manchmal anders



Kann es bestätigen, Ausgabe 3/19 klappt - Werbefrei / Archivzugriff geht noch nicht. Was hat das eigentlich mit der einen Ausgabe Gratis bei Lastschrift auf sich? hab ich das Abo dann 25 Monate für die 79,98€ ? 
(hab deswegen kein Paypal ausgewählt)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



Eragoss schrieb:


> Kann es bestätigen, Ausgabe 3/19 klappt - Werbefrei / Archivzugriff geht noch nicht. Was hat das eigentlich mit der einen Ausgabe Gratis bei Lastschrift auf sich? hab ich das Abo dann 25 Monate für die 79,98€ ?
> (hab deswegen kein Paypal ausgewählt)



Ja, dann gibt es 25 Ausgaben.


----------



## Tumbler (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir bieten das 2-Jahres-Abo in den Ländern an, wo es rechtlich möglich ist. Österreich gehört leider nicht dazu, sagt mein Kollege.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die PCGH ist natürlich auch ohne Game-Zugabe ihr Geld wert.


----------



## beastyboy79 (12. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Habe das Abo bestellt und kann auch schon Eure Ausgaben lesen, aber den Code für die Prämie habe ich noch nicht bekommen. Habe mich per Mail bereits an Computec gewendet, jedoch scheint da Land unter zu sein  und man bekommt nur sehr zeitverzögert eine Antwort.  Wie bekomm ich den Gutscheincode für Anno?


----------



## Laberkopp (12. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Ich bekomme dann aber auch keine Spiele mehr jeden Monat als Beigabe oder?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Habe das Abo bestellt und kann auch schon Eure Ausgaben lesen, aber den Code für die Prämie habe ich noch nicht bekommen. Habe mich per Mail bereits an Computec gewendet, jedoch scheint da Land unter zu sein  und man bekommt nur sehr zeitverzögert eine Antwort.  Wie bekomm ich den Gutscheincode für Anno?



Am besten schickst Du mir mal die Abonummer oder den Realnamen per PN, dann frage ich den Kollegen.



Laberkopp schrieb:


> Ich bekomme dann aber auch keine Spiele mehr jeden Monat als Beigabe oder?



Wie meinst Du das?


----------



## Laberkopp (12. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Gab es nicht immer so eine Code Karte für ein Spiel und so in der Zeitschrift? Muss mal eine raussuchen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



Laberkopp schrieb:


> Gab es nicht immer so eine Code Akrte für ein Spiel und so in der Zeitschrift? Muss mal eine raussuchen



Ach so, ja, das gibt es aktuell in der DVD-Version. Das hat aber nichts mit der Aboprämie zu tun.


----------



## hanfi104 (12. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Vorab ich hab den Text nicht gelesen:P


Ich hab dieses Laterpay Abo fürn 5er für die PCGH+ Sachen. 
Wie steig ich auf dieses Anno Abo um? Und wie kann ich trotzdem eure PCGH+ Sachen lesen, denn ich will kein Papier!


Tja lesen und so , steht ja alles da


So Laterpay gekündigt, Computec Geld raus... also noch ca 50 min bis zu den Zugangsdaten


----------



## Vrtra81 (13. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Mal eine Frage von mir, wie lange dauert das normal mit der Post?
Habe das Abo jetzt seit dem 01.03.2019 und noch keinen Key/Gutschein/Code bekommen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



Vrtra81 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage von mir, wie lange dauert das normal mit der Post?
> Habe das Abo jetzt seit dem 01.03.2019 und noch keinen Key/Gutschein/Code bekommen



Sobald das Geld "eingetroffen ist", sollte es maximal eine Woche dauern.


----------



## Effe (14. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Mein Gutschein ist schlussendlich heute angekommen und die Einlösung bei Gamesplanet hat ohne Probleme funktioniert. Dirt Rally 2 lädt nun.

Kleine Kritik: Dafür, dass ich ein Digitalabo abgeschlossen habe, ist der gesamte Vorgang doch ziemlich analog und dadurch langsam. Vom Kauf des Abos bis zum  Erhalt Prämie sind mehr als 14 Tage vergangen. Abgebucht wurde auch erst heute. Vielleicht sollte der Vorgang noch etwas optimiert werden.

Dafür hat alles fehlerlos geklappt. Danke und Grüße.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



Effe schrieb:


> Mein Gutschein ist schlussendlich heute angekommen und die Einlösung bei Gamesplanet hat ohne Probleme funktioniert. Dirt Rally 2 lädt nun.
> 
> Kleine Kritik: Dafür, dass ich ein Digitalabo abgeschlossen habe, ist der gesamte Vorgang doch ziemlich analog und dadurch langsam. Vom Kauf des Abos bis zum  Erhalt Prämie sind mehr als 14 Tage vergangen. Abgebucht wurde auch erst heute. Vielleicht sollte der Vorgang noch etwas optimiert werden.
> 
> Dafür hat alles fehlerlos geklappt. Danke und Grüße.



Hallo Effe,

danke für Dein wertvolles Feedback, das weiß ich sehr zu schätzen. Ich nehme die Kritik mit, da müssen wir wohl besser werden.

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß mit Spiel und Abo, Thilo (im Namen der gesamten Redaktion).


----------



## beastyboy79 (14. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



Effe schrieb:


> Mein Gutschein ist schlussendlich heute angekommen und die Einlösung bei Gamesplanet hat ohne Probleme funktioniert. Dirt Rally 2 lädt nun.
> 
> Kleine Kritik: Dafür, dass ich ein Digitalabo abgeschlossen habe, ist der gesamte Vorgang doch ziemlich analog und dadurch langsam. Vom Kauf des Abos bis zum  Erhalt Prämie sind mehr als 14 Tage vergangen. Abgebucht wurde auch erst heute. Vielleicht sollte der Vorgang noch etwas optimiert werden.
> 
> Dafür hat alles fehlerlos geklappt. Danke und Grüße.



Danke Thilo, du Magier. Der Code ist heute per Post angekommen und wurde gleich verwurstet . Schließe mich der Aussage von Effe an. Ein besserer Informationsfluss wird in Zukunft zu weniger Anfragen an Euch führen. Ich denke das ist in Eurem Sinne. Trotzdem noch einmal recht vielen Dank, für den äußerst schnellen und netten Support Eurerseits. Das ist ja nicht selbstverständlich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## brazzjazz (21. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*

Der Kundenservice (computec@dpv.de) schuldet mir immer noch eine Antwort auf meine Frage, obwohl ich ihn schon zweimal angeschrieben hatte. Ich hatte gefragt, ob es auch ein Flexi-Digital-Abo gibt (also mit einmonatiger Kündigungsfrist). Selbst wenn die Frage später geklärt ist, geht man natürlich ungern ein Abo bei einer Firma ein, bei der man sich nicht sicher sein kann, dass die nächste Sorge auch bearbeitet und gelöst wird, oder ob man nicht mit seinem Problem alleine gelassen wird. Ohne Abo ist das Ignoriertwerden nämlich leichter zu ertragen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



brazzjazz schrieb:


> Der Kundenservice (computec@dpv.de) schuldet mir immer noch eine Antwort auf meine Frage, obwohl ich ihn schon zweimal angeschrieben hatte. Ich hatte gefragt, ob es auch ein Flexi-Digital-Abo gibt (also mit einmonatiger Kündigungsfrist). Selbst wenn die Frage später geklärt ist, geht man natürlich ungern ein Abo bei einer Firma ein, bei der man sich nicht sicher sein kann, dass die nächste Sorge auch bearbeitet und gelöst wird, oder ob man nicht mit seinem Problem alleine gelassen wird. Ohne Abo ist das Ignoriertwerden nämlich leichter zu ertragen.



Hallo,

es tut mir natürlich leid, wenn Du da eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hast. Leider kann ich so nicht direkt helfen, da diese Anfrage bei unserem Dienstleister liegt und ich im Zweifel nicht mal Deinen Namen weiß.

Wir bieten aber das hier an, vielleicht ist das genau das, was Du suchst: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...ws/Monatsabo-Print-Digital-oder-Plus-1261181/

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## hanfi104 (26. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> So Laterpay gekündigt, Computec Geld raus... also noch ca 50 min bis zu den Zugangsdaten



@PCGH_Thilo
Mein Abo ist nun auch schon bald zwei Wochen her, von dem Brief mit dem Gutschein für Anno ist noch weit und breit nichts in Sicht.
Ihr solltet diesen Schritt _dringend!_ digitalisieren. Die Zeiten von Brief und Siegel sind lange vorbei. Sowas, wie einen Key für einen Store muss es digital geben.
Ihr könnt doch den Gutschein an den Shop verknüpfen, auf die gleiche Art, wie das Digitalabo mit dem Useraccount auf PCGH verknüpft ist.
Account im Shop anlegen, in Onlineformular mit dem Abo verknüpfen und paar Minuten später den Key des ausgewählten Spiels bekommen.
Oder mit Abonummer sich in dem Shop einloggen, Key erhalten, fertig.

Gerne auch alles nach Bezahlbestätigung. Doch dann bitte "sofort" 


Edit: Danke Thilo, Code ist nun da


----------



## Herbststurm (17. April 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



> Array





> Auf Wunsch vieler Leser erhalten Sie beim Abschluss eines 2-Jahres-Abos  für 79,98 Euro nun einen digitale Spieleprämie. Im Moment sind unter  anderem das Anno 1800, Far Cry: New Dawn, Dirt Rally 2.0 oder Mortal  Kombat 11.





> Zur Auswahl stehen im Moment (Änderungen sind jederzeit möglich) unter  anderem Anno 1800, Far Cry: New Dawn, Dirt Rally 2.0 oder Mortal Kombat  11.



Ihr solltet den Text der News/News-Überschrift mal anpassen, da dort mehrfach auf Anno 1800 hingewiesen wird aber bei den Prämien unter Gamesplanet das Spiel nicht mehr auftaucht.
 (Die Prämie gibt es doch leider nicht mehr oder liege ich da Falsch?)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. April 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien - Anno 1800, The Division 2*



Herbststurm schrieb:


> [/h][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mein Fehler, besten Dank für den Hinweis, das wollte ich längst geändert haben. Ändere auch den Thread-Titel.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien*

Ist das eine einmalige Aktion oder gilt das auch noch für längere Zeit?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. April 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist das eine einmalige Aktion oder gilt das auch noch für längere Zeit?



Du meinst, dass es Prämien für das Digital-Abo gibt? Das ist vorerst dauerhaft.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass es Prämien für das Digital-Abo gibt? Das ist vorerst dauerhaft.


Cool! Danke. Das klingt echt verlockend! Ich überlege mir das mal Ruhe.


----------



## Laberkopp (31. August 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien*

Hey wie lange ist der Gutschein für ein Spiel seiner Wahl denn gültig? Momentan wäre da jetzt nichts direkt für mich mit dabei aber vielleicht in ein paar Monaten
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien*



Laberkopp schrieb:


> Hey wie lange ist der Gutschein für ein Spiel seiner Wahl denn gültig? Momentan wäre da jetzt nichts direkt für mich mit dabei aber vielleicht in ein paar Monaten
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Aktuell sind die bis 31.12.2020 nutzbar. Also ist schon noch "etwas" Zeit.


----------



## Yutshi (11. September 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien*

Hallo Hallo!

Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen vom "PCGH Kombi-Abo Print + Digital + Online" auf "PCGH Digital-Abo" umgestellt und wundere mich sehr über jegliche Werbeanzeige, obwol das "PCGH Digital-Abo" werbefrei sein soll, oder irre ich mich da???


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. September 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien*



Yutshi schrieb:


> Hallo Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen vom "PCGH Kombi-Abo Print + Digital + Online" auf "PCGH Digital-Abo" umgestellt und wundere mich sehr über jegliche Werbeanzeige, obwol das "PCGH Digital-Abo" werbefrei sein soll, oder irre ich mich da???



Hallo,

Welche Werbung meinst Du denn genau?

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien*



Yutshi schrieb:


> Hallo Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen vom "PCGH Kombi-Abo Print + Digital + Online" auf "PCGH Digital-Abo" umgestellt und wundere mich sehr über jegliche Werbeanzeige, obwol das "PCGH Digital-Abo" werbefrei sein soll, oder irre ich mich da???



Du musst das Abo noch für deinen Account aktivieren. Dazu sollte eine E-Mail mit Aktivierungslink gekommen sein.
Alternativ kannst du das hier manuell mit deiner Abo-Nummer (beginnt mit 2673... ) und deiner Postleitzahl: https://pcgh.de/onlineabo/

Gruß


----------



## Yutshi (12. September 2019)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien*



ZAM schrieb:


> Du musst das Abo noch für deinen Account aktivieren. Dazu sollte eine E-Mail mit Aktivierungslink gekommen sein.
> Alternativ kannst du das hier manuell mit deiner Abo-Nummer (beginnt mit 2673... ) und deiner Postleitzahl: https://pcgh.de/onlineabo/
> 
> Gruß



Vielen Dank!!!!
Ich wusste nicht, dass man es mit seiner Abo-Nummer aktivieren muss.
Somit, und das ging "just in time", ist auch jegliche Werbung [beim Start eines Videos und beim Aufrufen der Website (mobil und zu Hause)] wieder verschwunden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. März 2020)

*AW: PCGH im Digital-Abo: Erstmals mit Spieleprämien*

Da ging am WE was live im Abo-Shop, was nicht hätte live gehen dürfen. Ich hoffe, dass ab Montag wieder alles normal aufrufbar ist.


----------



## wautebommler (23. Mai 2020)

Hi...
Ich würde gerne ein Digital-Abo lösen, aber anscheinend geht es nur mit Wohnsitz Deutschland. Ich wohne aber mittlerweile in der Schweiz...kommt das noch? Und warum denn nur Deutschland...so könntet ihr ja noch mehr Kunden erreichen in der Schweiz, Österreich und Lichtenstein....und an anderen Orten. Schließlich leben wir in einer globalisierten Welt?!?!

Mich nervt das gerade echt...da will man euch unterstützen und kann nicht....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Mai 2020)

wautebommler schrieb:


> Hi...
> Ich würde gerne ein Digital-Abo lösen, aber anscheinend geht es nur mit Wohnsitz Deutschland. Ich wohne aber mittlerweile in der Schweiz...kommt das noch? Und warum denn nur Deutschland...so könntet ihr ja noch mehr Kunden erreichen in der Schweiz, Österreich und Lichtenstein....und an anderen Orten. Schließlich leben wir in einer globalisierten Welt?!?!
> 
> Mich nervt das gerade echt...da will man euch unterstützen und kann nicht....



Hallo,

Wir leben ganz bestimmt in einer globalisierten Welt, aber leider kocht jedes Land beim Thema "Prämien, Gewinnspiel usw." sein eigenes Süppchen. Ich kann da noch mal nach dem aktuellen Stand fragen. Und hoffe, dass wir da eine Lösung finden-

Beste Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Aveonik (9. Juni 2020)

wautebommler schrieb:


> Hi...
> Ich würde gerne ein Digital-Abo lösen, aber anscheinend geht es nur mit Wohnsitz Deutschland. Ich wohne aber mittlerweile in der Schweiz...kommt das noch? Und warum denn nur Deutschland...so könntet ihr ja noch mehr Kunden erreichen in der Schweiz, Österreich und Lichtenstein....und an anderen Orten. Schließlich leben wir in einer globalisierten Welt?!?!
> 
> Mich nervt das gerade echt...da will man euch unterstützen und kann nicht....



Ja das kenn ich gut, diese Frage hab ich über die Jahre hinweg schon oft gestellt.
Zuletzt ebenfalls als ich mein Digital-Abo gemacht habe, der Info nach die ich damals bekomme habe ist es einfach so, dass ( in meinem Fall ) Österreich offenbar keine Abo's für 2 Jahre unterstützt bzw. per Gesetzt verbietet? ( obwohl jeder Handyanbieter etc. nur noch mit Verträgen die 48 Monate knebeln arbeitet ).


@PCGH Wie ist das eigentlich mit "bestands" Kunden die ihr Abo schon lange laufen haben.
Mich wurmen solche neukunden angebote immer stark wenn es für Bestandskunden nichts gibt. Da hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass es gewollt ist mein Abo regelmäßig zu kündigen um es später neu machen zu müssen/dürfen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Juni 2020)

Aveonik schrieb:


> Ja das kenn ich gut, diese Frage hab ich über die Jahre hinweg schon oft gestellt.
> Zuletzt ebenfalls als ich mein Digital-Abo gemacht habe, der Info nach die ich damals bekomme habe ist es einfach so, dass ( in meinem Fall ) Österreich offenbar keine Abo's für 2 Jahre unterstützt bzw. per Gesetzt verbietet? ( obwohl jeder Handyanbieter etc. nur noch mit Verträgen die 48 Monate knebeln arbeitet ).
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

man muss im Shop die richtige Länderauswahl nehmen, dann geht natürlich auch Österreich.

Was genau "stört" Dich denn am Lesevorrat bzw. welches Abo hast Du?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Juli 2020)

Aveonik schrieb:


> @PCGH Wie ist das eigentlich mit "bestands" Kunden die ihr Abo schon lange laufen haben.
> Mich wurmen solche neukunden angebote immer stark wenn es für Bestandskunden nichts gibt. Da hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass es gewollt ist mein Abo regelmäßig zu kündigen um es später neu machen zu müssen/dürfen.



Ja würd mich auch freuen wenn es zumindest Homöopathisch verteilte Aufmerksamkeiten für Bestandskunden geben würde^^.
über die E-Mail jeden Monat freue ich mich z.B. schon sehr, und ist ja auch nur ne Kleinigkeit.
Einen Token für jedes abgeschlossene Jahr Abo (und dann 2 bei Digital+Heft oder so) und man kann sich dann einen Spielecode holen wenn man denn will.
Weil ob ihr nun nen 60cent Gamecode in die Zeitschrift packt, oder euren treuen digital Abo Lesern in den Token Pool werft, sollte ja eig, bis auf die Generierung der Codes(welche digital ja nochmal einfacher ist als fürn heft), kein Problem sein.

mfg


----------



## Yutshi (18. Juli 2020)

Yutshi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!!!
> Ich wusste nicht, dass man es mit seiner Abo-Nummer aktivieren muss.
> Somit, und das ging "just in time", ist auch jegliche Werbung [beim Start eines Videos und beim Aufrufen der Website (mobil und zu Hause)] wieder verschwunden.



Hallo Leute!
Soeben wollte ich mein Abo auf meinem neuen Smartphone in der PCGH-App aktivieren - die Anmeldung ging, aber das war es dann auch schon. Es wird nach der Anmeldung kein Abo erkannt oder angezeigt.
Dieses Problem hatte ich aber schon immer, also dass ich zum Bsp. via App alles gem. Abo nutzen konnte, aber keinerlei bestehendes Abo angezeigt oder erkannt wurde. Es funktionierte einfach. 


Nach gewisser Recherche viel mir auf, deshalb habe ich mich selbst zitiert, dass seit der Umstellung auf das Digital-Abo im September 2019 ich keinerlei Zugriff mehr im Computec Shop auf Digital-Ausgaben von PCGH habe.

Ja, nach so vielen Monaten klingt das schon etwas merkwürdig, ich weiss, aber so ist es nun mal. 


Ich komme auf den Punkt:
Wie kann das sein, dass ich PCGH werbefrei, PCGH-Plus etc. nutzen kann,  jedoch keinerlei der monatlichen Ausgaben mehr digital einsehen bzw. als PDF oder in der App herunterladen kann?
Selbst bei dem Versuch eine Änderung im Konto durchzuführen, nebst Prüfung meiner Abo-Nr., geht einfach gar nichts - dabei wird gar mitgeteilt, dass die Abonenntenprüfung nicht erfolgreich war.

Wie kann ich also ein Abo nutzen (PCGH-Plus  und werbefrei z.B.), wenn die Prüfung der Abo-Nr. nicht erfolgreich ist???

Ich danke euch bereits jetzt für jegliche Unterstützung!!!


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2020)

Yutshi schrieb:


> ..


Hi,

wir würden dir hier gern weiterhelfen, haben aber keinerlei Einblick und technischen Zugriff auf das Abo- und Login-System des Shops unseres Dienstleisters. Wende dich bitte an unseren Abo-Dienstleister: Computec Shop - Kontakt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juli 2020)

Yutshi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Soeben wollte ich mein Abo auf meinem neuen Smartphone in der PCGH-App aktivieren - die Anmeldung ging, aber das war es dann auch schon. Es wird nach der Anmeldung kein Abo erkannt oder angezeigt.
> Dieses Problem hatte ich aber schon immer, also dass ich zum Bsp. via App alles gem. Abo nutzen konnte, aber keinerlei bestehendes Abo angezeigt oder erkannt wurde. Es funktionierte einfach.
> 
> ...



Hallo Yutshi,

also zum Verständnis: 

Mit den Zugangsdaten aus dem Bestellvorgang (E-Mail-Adresse und Passwort) kannst Du Dich in der PCGH-App (iOS, Android) und beim Kundenkonto im Computec-Shop Computec Shop anmelden. Im Shop findest Sie unter Login/Mein Kundenkonto/Meine digitalen Produkte die ePaper (PDF) zum Download.

Mit dem (authentifizierten) Login auf PCGH.de kannst Du werbefrei surfen und die Plus-Artikel nutzen. Das ist aber ein PCGH-Community-Account und hat mit dem ersten Teil nichts zu tun.

Ich tippe darauf, dass hier ein Rechteproblem im Shop vorliegt. Das würde ich in die Mail an computec@dpv.de reinschreiben.


----------



## Palmdale (29. August 2020)

Ach menno, ma hat scho manchmal ne Träne im Auge als Dauerabonnent 

Btw: wie stehts denn um den Zugang zu den Plus-Artikeln?


----------



## DrNGoc (20. Oktober 2020)

In welchem Rhythmus ändern sich eigentlich die Aboprämien auf Gamesplanet?
Werden die dann immer alle ausgetauscht oder bleiben vereinzelte Spiele auch mal länger unter den Prämien?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2020)

DrNGoc schrieb:


> In welchem Rhythmus ändern sich eigentlich die Aboprämien auf Gamesplanet?
> Werden die dann immer alle ausgetauscht oder bleiben vereinzelte Spiele auch mal länger unter den Prämien?



Das kann ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Wenn neue, interessante Spiele auftauchen, verdrängen diese ältere.

Was fehlt Dir denn aktuell so?


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2020)

Wie läuft das da mit "Gamesplanet" ? Ist das eine ähnliche Plattform wie Steam?
Muß man da einen Launcher installieren und starten um die Games spielen zu können?
Am liebsten wäre mir ja Steam Spiele.
Aber ihr habt echt gute Games da mit bei.
Bin immer noch am überlegen wegen dem 2 Jahres-Digital-Abo.
Aber würde wenn, das erst im neuen Jahr machen.
Dann gibt es wohl wieder andere Games. Naja, mal gucken.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie läuft das da mit "Gamesplanet" ? Ist das eine ähnliche Plattform wie Steam?
> Muß man da einen Launcher installieren und starten um die Games spielen zu können?
> Am liebsten wäre mir ja Steam Spiele.
> Aber ihr habt echt gute Games da mit bei.
> ...



Gamesplanet verkauft im Wesentlichen Steam-Keys - nein, die haben also keinen Launcher.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2020)

Das ist ja super. Dann gucke ich im neuen Jahr mal wieder rein wegen dem Digital-Abo.


----------



## DrNGoc (20. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das kann ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Wenn neue, interessante Spiele auftauchen, verdrängen diese ältere.
> 
> Was fehlt Dir denn aktuell so?


Die Auswahl ist gut. Kann mich gerade nur nicht entscheiden … 

Wird der Wechsel angekündigt? So von wegen noch bis … ab dann …


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2020)

DrNGoc schrieb:


> Die Auswahl ist gut. Kann mich gerade nur nicht entscheiden …
> 
> Wird der Wechsel angekündigt? So von wegen noch bis … ab dann …



Nee, so genau können wir das leider nicht sagen oder machen...


----------



## DrNGoc (20. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nee, so genau können wir das leider nicht sagen oder machen...


Danke. Passt.

Ene, mene, muh …


----------



## Gamer090 (28. November 2020)

Mit den Heute vorgestellten Prämien könnte das Abo interessanter sein, bin zwischen Horizon und Control. 
Nur eine Frage @PCGH_Thilo , wird der Code wirklich per Post verschickt oder geht das auch per Email? 
Ich wohne in Portugal, das Print Abo ist deswegen etwas umständlich  Oder gibt es keine Probleme mit dem verschicken des Codes zu mir? 
Will nur sicher sein und vorher nachfragen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. November 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mit den Heute vorgestellten Prämien könnte das Abo interessanter sein, bin zwischen Horizon und Control.
> Nur eine Frage @PCGH_Thilo , wird der Code wirklich per Post verschickt oder geht das auch per Email?
> Ich wohne in Portugal, das Print Abo ist deswegen etwas umständlich  Oder gibt es keine Probleme mit dem verschicken des Codes zu mir?
> Will nur sicher sein und vorher nachfragen.



Hallo, ich denke doch, dass wir das auch per Mail machen können. 
Am besten schickst Du mir eine Benachrichtigung, sobald Du das Abo bestellt hast, um sicherzugehen.


----------



## LineofFire (6. März 2021)

Habe im November ein Abo abgeschlossen, der Key für das Spiel bei Gamesplanet funktioniert aber leider nicht. (gültig bis Ende 21). Habe das auch bereits 2 x beim Aboservice moniert, leider bekomme ich dort keine Rückmeldung, keine Antwort und keinen Zwischenstand. Mittlerweile sind über 6 Wochen vergangen...habt ihr da eine Möglichkeit darauf einzuwirken?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. März 2021)

LineofFire schrieb:


> Habe im November ein Abo abgeschlossen, der Key für das Spiel bei Gamesplanet funktioniert aber leider nicht. (gültig bis Ende 21). Habe das auch bereits 2 x beim Aboservice moniert, leider bekomme ich dort keine Rückmeldung, keine Antwort und keinen Zwischenstand. Mittlerweile sind über 6 Wochen vergangen...habt ihr da eine Möglichkeit darauf einzuwirken?


Klar, wenn Du mir per PN mal 1-2 "echte" Daten von Dir schickst, gerne.


----------



## docoutcast (13. März 2021)

LineofFire schrieb:


> Habe im November ein Abo abgeschlossen, der Key für das Spiel bei Gamesplanet funktioniert aber leider nicht. (gültig bis Ende 21). Habe das auch bereits 2 x beim Aboservice moniert, leider bekomme ich dort keine Rückmeldung, keine Antwort und keinen Zwischenstand. Mittlerweile sind über 6 Wochen vergangen...habt ihr da eine Möglichkeit darauf einzuwirken?



Bei mir leider genau da selbe. Erst gamesplanet angeschrieben wie es auf dem Lieferschein stand (bei Problemen an die wenden), die haben mir freundlich innerhalb von 3 Tagen geantwortet und an den aboservice verwiesen. Dort bisher zwei Mails, eine im Dezember, eine im Februar als Erinnerung, hingeschickt aber leider ni hts gehört. 😔 Anscheinend muss man abwarten und hoffen, dass irgendwann eine Antwort kommt. Schönes WE euch allen.

EDIT:
Hatte auch den netten Thilo angeschrieben und wenige Tage später war der neue Code da. Das nenn ich Service 👍 weiter so


----------



## LineofFire (15. März 2021)

docoutcast schrieb:


> Bei mir leider genau da selbe. Erst gamesplanet angeschrieben wie es auf dem Lieferschein stand (bei Problemen an die wenden), die haben mir freundlich innerhalb von 3 Tagen geantwortet und an den aboservice verwiesen. Dort bisher zwei Mails, eine im Dezember, eine im Februar als Erinnerung, hingeschickt aber leider ni hts gehört. 😔 Anscheinend muss man abwarten und hoffen, dass irgendwann eine Antwort kommt. Schönes WE euch allen.



Ich habe Thilo angeschrieben, der hat das dann an den Aboservice weitergeleitet. Bereits am nächsten Tag hatte ich einen Ersatzgutschein!


----------



## LineofFire (28. September 2022)

Ich habe im September 2020 ein 2jahres Abo abgeschlossen und bereits gekündigt (mache ich immer so, um es nicht zu vergessen  )

Wenn ich nun ein neues 2jahresAbo abschließe, bekomme ich dann erneut eine Prämie?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. September 2022)

LineofFire schrieb:


> Ich habe im September 2020 ein 2jahres Abo abgeschlossen und bereits gekündigt (mache ich immer so, um es nicht zu vergessen  )
> 
> Wenn ich nun ein neues 2jahresAbo abschließe, bekomme ich dann erneut eine Prämie?



Ich kann es Dir nicht offiziell empfehlen, aber warum sollte es nicht gehen?


----------

